# تاليتكم



## atchan

ما هي معنى الكلمة الملونه:

أكيد تاليتكم بتتهآوشون في هالموضوع ومصيره للقفل


----------



## Mahaodeh

أي أكيد أخركم تتهاوشون، معنى أنه في الآخر سوف تتهاوشون.


----------



## atchan

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## إسكندراني

تالية لكم = تاليتكم
صحيح؟


----------



## Mahaodeh

نعم، وتستخدم تالي بمعنى آخر في العامية فيقال: الأول والتالي - ويُقصد الأول والآخر.


----------



## Masjeen

إسكندراني said:


> تالية لكم = تاليتكم
> صحيح؟




تلى = تاليتكم
أخرة = أخرتكم
نهاية = نهايتكم


----------



## WadiH

إسكندراني said:


> تالية لكم = تاليتكم
> صحيح؟



لا غير صحيح

تالية + كم = تاليتكم (تالية مضاف، والضمير كم مضاف إليه)

مثل ناصية ناصيتكم
سارية ساريتكم
نهاية نهايتكم
سيارة سيارتكم


----------

